# Dinner fatty and sides



## thestealth (Apr 28, 2011)

Decided to do a quick dinner smoke...a fatty and some sides...

Saute'ed (?) some mushrooms, onions and peppers for the fatty.


rolled it all up into a log with some cream cheese...


put it on the smoker with some abt's, sausage snacks, some foiled asparagus and a sweet potato.


We'll see how she turns out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good so far!


----------



## thestealth (Apr 28, 2011)

well...unfortunately thats all the pics I've got.  I had some buddies over last night and things didn't last very long.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 28, 2011)

Man I was so looking forward to the rest


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 28, 2011)

Lookin forward to a sliced pic


----------



## roller (Apr 28, 2011)

I bet it was good..


----------



## bloc004 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks delicious!!!


----------



## thestealth (Apr 28, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Man I was so looking forward to the rest




I know...it was a bit of a let down.  Before I knew it, we'd decimated most of the fatty and all the sides, what was left was not picture worthy.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome...thanks for sharing


----------

